# Great product at a great price



## retfr8flyr

I have this miter also and I agree, it's a great tool.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Incra gauges are it. no guess work.


----------



## TheFridge

Wish I wasn't late to the party. They have a couple more items I'd like to purchase.


----------



## Lsmart

I have owned one for five years and love it, even dropped it once or twice and it stayed square… though not the last time.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood

I've had mine for 4 or 5 years now. Even through years of not always gentle use and being packed and shipped by movers twice, it's remained rock solid and precise.

The one other Incra tool I own is a router lift and it's also incredibly precise and super solid. At this point, if I was considering any tool and Incra was one of the options, they would definitely be a front runner.


----------



## vskgaming

Good review, thank you for posting.

I missed the opportunity to get this same miter guage i found on Craigslist brand new still in original packaging for $100 . I had added it to my favorites but never really contacted the poster.


----------



## paxorion

I've loved mine. Haven't taken the time to verify the 0 degree setting yet, but it seems pretty darn accurate out of the box. I think I bought mine off Rockler when it was on sale a few months back for $120 and free shipping. I explained to my wife (after I clicked order) that it was something I was planning on buying as the last miter gauge I hope to ever buy.


----------



## TheFridge

Great responses. Seems like I have a winner.


----------



## Kentuk55

Nice review. Thnx


----------



## TheFridge

No prob Rog.

Pax, If it works for you out the box roll with it bud. Wish I could've gotten it for 120$.


----------



## Dedvw

I've had one for about 4 years and have used it a bunch of times. I get fantastic repeatability with mine. I love it, and expect to buy more Incra in the future.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

once in awhile Rockler or someone will have the 1000hd on super sale like 99 or something. even though I own a 1000SE, It's been hard to resist a second Incra for that price. 
It is little tricky getting that plate adjustment just perfect.


----------



## bygrace

I've had the 1000hd for a couple of years now and love it. I really enjoy the option of dialing in to the 1/10th of a degree. Very useful when making lamp shades. I only have a contractors table saw, although a good Bosch one, and get great results.


----------



## TheFridge

Mine is being used on an old but not too old craftsman contractor saw.

I guess I got lucky Router, it was money to the thousandth after cutting 5 sides off some ply and measuring. A 9" engineers square prob didn't hurt either.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Is suspect HD's 4 screw and under mounted plate vs SE's 3 screw top mounted plate makes a difference in adjustment.


----------



## ColonelTravis

I ordered one of these last week, it arrived via the US Postal Service on Sunday. I've never had anything in my life delivered by the mailman on Sunday, never known anyone else. Could not believe it when I opened the door and saw the mail truck out there.

Basically I'm more impressed by the delivery than the product itself, which is still in the box. Pretty sure after I use it I'll get over the Sunday delivery and that dumb notion will reverse itself - but man…..SUNDAY?!!!

Sorry.

I was cutting some stuff (unhappily) on the miter saw before it got here, thinking - geez, please get here.

Congrats, Fridge!


----------



## TheFridge

Awesome. He came bearing gifts. On a Sunday no less.


----------



## Surfside

Should add this to my list. Nice review.


----------



## Sarit

If there was a difference in the ends it was in the 10s of thousandths and unmeasurable to me.

10s of thousandths (.010") is noticeable. Did you mean to say "10 thousandths" (.0001") ?


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah ten thousandths. Durp.


----------



## redSLED

I want one. Thanks for the review that confirms my desire.


----------



## TheFridge

Worth every penny


----------



## pintodeluxe

I bought one at a garage sale for ten bucks. Even at full price it is a great tool.


----------

